# filelight has too many dependencies? KDE instead of GNOME?



## kenorb (Nov 3, 2010)

```
> pwd
/usr/ports/sysutils/filelight
> make all-depends-list | wc -l
     264
```
See the full list: http://pastebin.com/R5Gbmb3X


```
> sudo make 
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for filelight-1.0_6
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for filelight-1.0.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for filelight-1.0_6
===>   filelight-1.0_6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/moc - found
===>   filelight-1.0_6 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   filelight-1.0_6 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>   filelight-1.0_6 depends on shared library: kimproxy.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for kimproxy.0 in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> kdelibs-3.5.10.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/KDE.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://mirrors.isc.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.10/src/.
kdelibs-3.5.10.tar.bz2                          1% of   14 MB  166 kBps^C
```

Sorry, but I don't want KDE, I've GNOME.
Description doesn't say that I need KDE to run this software.


```
> more pkg-descr
Filelight graphically represents a file system as a set of
concentric segmented-rings, indicating where diskspace is
being used. Segments expanding from the center represent
files (including directories), with each segment's size 
being proportional to the file's size and directories
having child segments. 

Author: Max Howell <max.howell@methylblue.com>
WWW: [url]http://www.methylblue.com/filelight/[/url]
```
Similar thing: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=108285

What's wrong with it?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 3, 2010)

Any KDE flag on make config? If yes, remove it.


----------



## rusty (Nov 3, 2010)

`% cd /usr/ports && make search name=filelight-1.0_6` 

Looks like the KDE parts are build dependencies, not required deps.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 3, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Any KDE flag on make config? If yes, remove it.




```
> make config
===> No options to configure
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I don't want KDE, I've GNOME.
> Description doesn't say that I need KDE to run this software.


No, but the Makefile does:

```
CATEGORIES=     sysutils kde
{...snip...}
USE_KDELIBS_VER=3
```


----------



## roddierod (Nov 3, 2010)

```
> more pkg-descr
Filelight graphically represents a file system as a set of
concentric segmented-rings, indicating where diskspace is
being used. Segments expanding from the center represent
files (including directories), with each segment's size 
being proportional to the file's size and directories
having child segments. 

Author: Max Howell <max.howell@methylblue.com>
WWW: [url]http://www.methylblue.com/filelight/[/url]
```

It says require KDE3 right that web page that is linked to the description.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 3, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I don't want KDE, I've GNOME.


So install Disk Usage Analyzer (which is in GTK):

```
# pkg_add -r gnome-utils
% baobab
```


----------

